
Ask HN: Cloud service for APIs monitoring - sochix
Hi, hackers!
I’m Indie hacker and earn money by developing web apis for enterprises.  My stack is node.js&#x2F;express&#x2F;elasticsearch&#x2F;mongodb. I need to constantly monitor how performs my APIs (avg. response time, response codes, etc) to complete the SLA.<p>Does anyone knows good cloud services to do it? (NewRelic is too pricy)
======
mtmail
We're pretty happy with
[https://www.hostedgraphite.com/](https://www.hostedgraphite.com/) (most
metrics send from AWS Cloudfront). Small startup from Ireland.

You can also install software like
[https://graphiteapp.org/](https://graphiteapp.org/),
[https://prometheus.io/](https://prometheus.io/) or
[https://www.zabbix.com/](https://www.zabbix.com/) on your own hardware.

~~~
sochix
Thanks for your reply! Can you please share what plan did you use? Is it
29$/mo? Is it enough for you?

> You can also install software like
> [https://graphiteapp.org/](https://graphiteapp.org/),
> [https://prometheus.io/](https://prometheus.io/) or
> [https://www.zabbix.com/](https://www.zabbix.com/) on your own hardware.

Did you try it? What kind of hardware it requires?

------
Scullwm
I've to do the same, and I couldn't find what I need, so I've made a kind of
probe using aws lambda and influxdb. It allow configuration by YAML, dynamics
headers and query params, and track your deployments (infra and release). It's
called PepperReport.io, I could give you an invitation code if you wan't to
try it.

~~~
sochix
Awesome, seems like what I need! Just requested an invitation with email on
ambar.cloud domain

------
dankohn1
CNCF is currently tracking 45 open source projects and closed source products
in the monitoring space:

[https://landscape.cncf.io/category=monitoring&grouping=categ...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=monitoring&grouping=category)

~~~
sochix
Can't open the link - always get CONNECTION_TIMEOUT

~~~
dankohn1
Works for me. Could you please email me (it's in my profile), as I'd like to
debug the problem.

~~~
sochix
Seems like the problem was with my DNS cache, it starts working after I clean
it up. Sorry.

